# Surf fishing



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I will be coming down later in July this year around the 23rd. What’s the surf outlook since re-nourishing last year. Sand fleas colonies and clams were scarce. Only fish the surf from sunrise to 9am and some evenings from sundown until after dark. It was really hit or miss. Just wondered how thinks were. Tight lines and be safe.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Where at? If south grand strand just drive down into Georgetown county, the line is around Yucca Ave. The dredging ended right about there, it was for Horry county. I just did a week down near Garden City public access 11 and there were a million coquina clams. I have never seen them so thick. They were so thick the sand fleas were just mixed in them and you couldn't usually make out the sand fleas, just had to scoop. Rake would be 3/4 coquinas and a dozen fleas. Nice steep sloping beaches with a good bar with some outsucks.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife and I returned from 1 week at MBSP. some calm days and rough days. Falling tide in early am. Mainly whiting. Did manage 2 sharks the last day. 1 nice Bonnet head shark. Tried south of Yucca Ave with zero bites except crabs. Never fished the piers because from walking on them not much going on. No Spanish Macs either. Some bigger blue fish in the 20" range. As far as summer months you should be checking posts from last year at that time to better gauge things, Good Luck...… Never did guide fishing.
Needed 6 people and don't like the crowds.
Kim🐟


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

BTW, did see many sand flea pods north of MBSP Pier. Tried them but no bites. Thought I should have caught a nice whiting or pomp.

Kim


----------

